# Sand im Schwimmteich



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

da ich zurzeit meinen eigenen Schwimmteich baue, hatt sich die Frage gestellt wie sichere ich den Sand (Kies) im Bereich des Einstiegs.
Ich befürchte das sich hier das Substrat durch Wellengang oder duch ein und ausgehen abrutscht und die Folie sichtbar wird.

Um jeden hilfsreichen Ratschlag wäre ich erfreut.

gruss

Attila


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hi...
naja ich mein es kommt zwar ein bisschen spät, aber es wäre vielleicht zu machen...
wenn du eine bisschen runter gräbst so das der kies unter dem teich is, also ihn tiefer als den eingang legst, oder bau ne art Brücke drüber.

mein ratschlag is vielleicht nich der beste aber wenns was bringen würde

cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Attila mit dem Sand wird es schwierig. Im Eistiegbereich wenn du da reinlaufen willst der lääst sich nicht festhalten und zum zweiten wirbelst du beim rein und rausgehen den Sand wieder auf und du wirst vermutlich eine Stärkere Trübung bekommen. Gegen normale Wellenbewegung hilft das abdecken mit Kies 8/16. In jedem Fall solltest du Steine als Begrenzung einbauen wird aber bei dir ebenfalls schwierig da du alles abgeschrägt hast zumindest sehe ich das auf deim Bild so. Der Sand wird sich dann im Ganzen Teich auch am Boden des Schwimmbereichs verteilen und absetzen. Am sichersten ist ein Steg über den Randbereich bis zur Schwimmfläche und dann eine Treppe oder Leiter über die du ins Tiefwasser gelangst. Erfahrung bezüglich Sandstrand hat Gabiele Friedrichs kannst ja auf ihrer Homepage schauen dort findest du auch mein Schwimmteich unter weitere Teiche ( Bioteich). Kann mir dein Konzept vom Schwimmteich noch nicht ganz vorstellen. Ich erkenne zumindest keine großen Pflanzflächen. Willst du mit einer Filteranlage das Wasser sauber halten? 
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2004)

Günther hat da vollkommen recht´. Der Sand wird dir immer eine Trübung in das Wasser bringen, die sich mindestens 1 Tag hält! :?  Wenn dein Teich schon gefüllt ist, würde ich dir vorschlagen, bau dir eine Holztreppe über die du in den Teich gehst. Als Randbefestigung zum Schwimmbereich hin würde ich dann große Steine und Kies 16/32 legen der langsam in den Sand über geht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2004)

Na dann werde ich im oberen Bereich 2-3m Steinplatten verlegen und im flachen, eine 10cm dicke Kiesschicht einbringen.
Was haltet Ihr von dieser Idee?

So sieht der gesamte Teich zurzeit aus.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2004)

Moin.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war hier mal irgendwo ein Verweis auf 'Quarzsand'. 
ISt zwar etwas teuerre, (wieviel ???), soll sich aber innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden wieder absetzen.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo Attila, Ich habe bei deiner Eingangslösung meine Bedenken, kann aber sein, das ich deine Photos nicht richtig interpretiere. Ich dachte, mit den Steinplatten legst du richtige Stufen, ich sehe aber im Bild keine. Als Schräge wirst du beim ein und aussteigen Probleme bekomen das wird nähmlich sehr glatt. Eine KIesschicht im flachen wird beim begehen vermutlich zur seite rollen und die Trittspuren sich stark einarbeiten. und ganze Mulden geben. Wenn dann noch Sand dazwischen kommt wird es wieder trüb. Dein Randbereiche mit 0 bis -10 cm Wassertiefe sind recht schmal und lassen keine große Bepflanzung zu was zur Waserregeneration jedoch wichtig währe. Ich drück dir trotzdem die Daumen und hoffe das du  mit deiner Bauweise am Schluss zufrieden bist und funktioniert.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

*Sand im Schwimmbereich*

Hallo,

der Randbereich ist viel grösser: 0, -50 und bis zu 4m breit (auf dem Foto sieht man das nicht so gut).

Wird das mit den Steinplatten wirklich so rutschig? Ich denke nähmlich daran den grossen Eingangsbereich ebenfalls mit Steinpaltten auszulegen und vor dem Schwimmbereich etwas Kies oder Sand einzubringen (10m x 5m)?
Oder sollte ich doch was anderes nehmen???

mfg
Attila


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

*Teichgrösse*

Zur Info
Der teich hatt eine Wasseroberfläche von ~240m2!
20m lang und bis zu 15m breit
Schwimmbereich 10m x 7m


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo Attila,

ja das wird rutschig!  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo Attila, wenn du mit deinen Steinplatten keíne Stufen herstellst wirst du beim ein und aussteigen aus dem Teich deine Probleme haben.
Gruß Günter


----------

